

Ask HN: Have you been able to leave Google's claws altogether? - geekam

Here are the services I use&#x2F;left:<p>Search: I have started using DDG a lot. Almost 90% of my searches are on DDG except for some rather specific programming or code searches that do not yield useful results.<p>Email: Still stuck with Google&#x2F;Gmail even with my personal email. I had signed up for Google apps for my domain when there was a free version and somehow still continuing that.<p>Docs: Not sure if there is a reasonably competitive product out there<p>What other services you&#x27;ve been able to leave along with what I mentioned above. Are there any real alternatives?
======
bluerail
Irony that I see this question now. I did a month long migration recently to
migrate away from all of my Google services to alternate services distributed
among.

I started with Chrome to Firefox, followed by Gmail to Outlook, Blogger to
Jekyll (i did that before), GDocs to Office Online,

Pending are those Gdrive and GoogleAnalytics which I will probably move away
as soon I can find an apt alternative.

------
logn
For docs I like EtherCalc, Etherpad, and MediaWiki. At this point, Gmail is
all I use of Google and mostly only get spam. My main email is Zimbra which I
host myself. For search, I use DDG but I've been meaning to look into YaCy
further. And I've not used a smartphone for a couple years now.

------
jordanpg
For day-to-day stuff, it's pretty tough to beat Android's Google account
integration out of the box. I don't feel a pressing need to "leave Google's
claws". This question would make more sense if there was a more clearly
defined, well-motivated goal.

------
PaulHoule
Docs: switch to Office 365

~~~
melling
Yeah, switch to the company that has locked the world into their proprietary
format for the last 2 decades.

~~~
bluerail
They realized it (though its late) and slowly moving away from their Use all
MS or Use none MS policy.

~~~
melling
They only realize it when they have to because the market forces them to be
open. Microsoft is not going to open up and support a good open document
standard.

